

New Munin plugin repository website - tomazmuraus
http://exchange.munin-monitoring.org/

======
forsaken
I love munin. It makes monitoring our servers so simple, and it's really easy
to make plugins as well. It's neat being able to take your usual tools and
give them a "memory"

